# Rotors



## 707Spec-V (Mar 30, 2004)

Do they make Black Rotors? if not what colors do they make?


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

707Spec-V said:


> Do they make Black Rotors? if not what colors do they make?


Normally the rotors don't have any coloring besides iron silver and rust (for those of us living in humid climates). The reason is that because of the thermal conductivity and dimensional stability required of rotors, they really can't do too much to them. What you can do however is get a colored top hat (which, in two-piece rotors) are often made of aluminum. These will cost you quite a bit, but if you look at most large diameter two piece rotors, the top hats are very large, so you will have a lot more black showing than anything else.

Please don't paint your rotors though. Especially not the insides of vented rotors or any part of it that contacts the pads.


----------



## 707Spec-V (Mar 30, 2004)

http://performanceplusbrakes.com/ca...cPath=22_4085_34643_34770_34773_50157&sort=2a

i need to call and see if they have or could make me some black ones


----------



## mudder (Aug 9, 2004)

I'm not sure you'll have much luck. Whatever coating you put on a rotor to make it black would scrape off when you brake. Unless someone makes a rotor that is naturally black or gun metal like a carbon steel or something.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

irotors.com also sells some that are plated with black zinc, but only for certain models.. check with them.

the other option is to scuff the hub area and powder coat them black. I've done that on several sets of rotors and they look great for a looong time- better than painting the hubs.. the only problem is that the powder under the contact area of the wheels can get hot and soft and will cause the wheels to lose torque over time. basically you just need to recheck the torque every 30-40 miles for the first few hundred miles you have them on the car. eventually the powder will wear out from under that area and you'll be fine.


----------



## Wont Be Beat (Sep 20, 2002)

Are you fucking serious? You cant be...can you? Black rotors? I'm surprised you didnt ask for chrome or lime green.


----------



## huskya83 (Apr 20, 2004)

if you go to tirerack.com they sale EBC brakes/pads/rotors i found that they had black rotors from EBC

I went and bought some EBC Red Stuff pads, that work great.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

huskya83 said:


> if you go to tirerack.com they sale EBC brakes/pads/rotors i found that they had black rotors from EBC
> 
> I went and bought some EBC Red Stuff pads, that work great.


If you really have to have black they do make carbon Fibre, very expensive, Porche has them.


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

IanH said:


> If you really have to have black they do make carbon Fibre, very expensive, Porche has them.


That's carbon-ceramic though, not carbon-fibre.


----------



## Drift Machine (Aug 22, 2004)

Dang you guys just beat me to it. Yeah if they are black, it's not from being painted it's from the material they are made out of.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

they also have black zinc platings now in addition to the gold and silzer colors you usually see. works very well to keep the rotors looking good on the non-contact surfaces.


----------



## bigdaddyjerjer (Sep 9, 2004)

hey just get your calipers a diff color,they look nice. depending on what kinda rims you have


----------



## B14GEE (Jul 10, 2003)

AEM makes black rotors as well....


----------

